# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Парашютная ткань.

## Tirsen

Продам отрезки парашютной ткани, длиной 3,6м.,3,7 м.,3,8 м.,5 м.,5,2 м.,ширина ткани 1 м.
Цена 27 грн.за 1 п. м.

----------


## Tirsen

35 грн. за 1 п. м.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen



----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Размеры ткани белой,что в первом посте проданы.Сейчас есть отрезки в размере 1,3 м.,1.4 м.,1.5 м..1.6 м.,1.7 м.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## ОЛЕСЯ Я

Можно телефон в личку

----------


## Tirsen

> Можно телефон в личку


 написал в л.с.

----------


## Antohey

1.7 какой длинны?

----------


## Tirsen

> 1.7 какой длинны?


 Длина ткани 1.7 метра,ширина 0.9 м.
Осталось только  3 отрезка, их длина 1.5 м.,      1,6 м.,        1.75 м.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Кусок парашютной ткани,цвет белый,площадь 35 кв.м.Размеры и фигуру ткани см. на фото рисунка.Цена 500 грн.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Осталось 3 небольших отрезка парашютной ткани арт. 56005 КрП. Цена 45 грн. за 1 п. м.
Длина отрезка красного цвета 7.15 м.
синего цвета 5.1 м.
оранжевого цвета 5.2 м.
Ширина ткани 90 см.
Плотность 68 г/м.кв.
Воздухопроницаемость 200

----------


## Tirsen

Ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## akada

Белая есть?

----------


## Tirsen

> Белая есть?


 есть,написал в л.с.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Miss_Reality

Она водонепроницаемая? Нужно заклеить дно палатки

----------


## Tirsen

> Она водонепроницаемая? Нужно заклеить дно палатки


  Для дна палатки эта ткань не подойдет,она тонкая.Вам нужна плашевая ткань.

----------


## Drakonus

нужен парашют в сборе, бу, целый. цвет - без разницы. если есть - скинь в личку размеры и стоимость.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Красный цвет длиной 7.15 м. продан.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.05.2017 в 19:29 ----------

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Часть от грузового парашюта ,длина сторон и площадь ткани указана на см. фото,цена 20 грн. за 1 кв. м.
http://

----------


## Tirsen

> Часть от грузового парашюта ,длина сторон и площадь ткани указана на см. фото,цена 20 грн. за 1 кв. м.
> http://


 эта вся ткань в резерве.

----------


## Tirsen

Все куски ткани от грузового парашюта проданы.
Есть парашютная ткань цветная см. фото и белая см. фото,вся ткань шириной 90 см. 
Длина отрезков ткани красного цвета 18 м.,оранжевого цвета  4.2 м.+3.8 м.+1.95 м.,белого цвета 1.5 м.+1.6 м.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Светольда

Что ещё есть?

----------


## Tirsen

> Что ещё есть?


 А,что надо?

----------


## Светольда

ответ в еврейском стиле)))
ВЫ ТУТ ПРОДАЁТЕ ПАРАШЮТНУЮ ТКАНЬ! 
Какие отрезы есть, цвета и цены? Заодно обновите тему как надо, чтоб потом такие как я не спрашивали!

----------


## Tirsen

> ответ в еврейском стиле)))
> ВЫ ТУТ ПРОДАЁТЕ ПАРАШЮТНУЮ ТКАНЬ! 
> Какие отрезы есть, цвета и цены? Заодно обновите тему как надо, чтоб потом такие как я не спрашивали!


  1.Ткань парашютная арт. 56004 КрП. Цена 55 грн. за 1 п.м.цвет красный длина 18.2 м. и оранжевый длина 4.2 м.
Плотность ткани 49.5 г/м.кв.
воздухопроницаемость 750.
2.Ткань 56004 п.,в белом цвете ,отрезки длиной 1.5 м.,1.6 м. и ,цена 45 грн. за 1 п.м.
3.Ткань парашютная арт.56005 КрП. цена 60 грн. за 1 п. м.,Цвет оранжевый,длина
отрезков 3.8 м.+4.2 м.+1.9 м.
Ширина всей ткани 1 м.
плотность ткани 68 г/м.кв.
воздухопроницаемость 200.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

Ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## akada

красный режете? И чьё производство?

----------


## Tirsen

> красный режете? И чьё производство?


   написал в л.с.
 Ткань арт.56005 крп оранжевого цвета ,кусочек 4.2 м. продан.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## LesliV

ткань белая? сколько всего есть? какая цена окончательно?

----------


## Tirsen

> ткань белая? сколько всего есть? какая цена окончательно?


 .Ткань 56004 п.,в белом цвете ,2 отрезка длиной 1.5 м. и 1.6 м. + 6 шт. по 1 м. Цена 45 грн. за 1 м.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

1.Ткань парашютная арт. 56004 КрП. Цена 55 грн. за 1 п.м.цвет красный длина 18.2 м. и оранжевый длина 4.2 м. 
Плотность ткани 49.5 г/м.кв.
воздухопроницаемость 750.
2.Ткань 56004 п.,в белом цвете ,отрезки длиной 1.5 м.,1.6 м. и ,цена 45 грн. за 1 п.м. 
3.Ткань парашютная арт.56005 КрП. цена 60 грн. за 1 п. м.,Цвет оранжевый,длина
отрезков 3.8 м.+4.2 м.+1.9 м.
Ширина всей ткани 1 м.
плотность ткани 68 г/м.кв.
воздухопроницаемость 200.
4.Ткань техническая капроновая арт. 56021крП,цвех хаки,ширина 102 см.,
переплетение просвечивающее,плотность 150 гр./м. куб.Цена 65 грн. за 1 п. м. 
фото на 3 и 4 странице.

----------


## yur1y

А  что шьется с этой ткани?

----------


## Tirsen

> А  что шьется с этой ткани?


 кто на что горазд,кто в качестве фильтра,кто корм для рыбок где то вылавливает с её помощью,кто то собакам шьёт одежду,чтоб не шелестела и т.д.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Ирусик Красотусик

Добрый день,у вас есть еще парашютная ткань? если есть можно телефон ваш в личку.

----------


## Tirsen

> Добрый день,у вас есть еще парашютная ткань? если есть можно телефон ваш в личку.


 Отправил Вам.Что осталось:
Ткань парашютная арт. 56004 КрП. Цена 55 грн. за 1 п.м.цвет красный длина 18.2 м. и оранжевый длина 4.2 м.
Плотность ткани 49.5 г/м.кв.
воздухопроницаемость 750.
2.Ткань 56004 п.,в белом цвете ,отрезки длиной 1.5 м.,1.6 м. и ,цена 45 грн. за 1 п.м.
3.Ткань парашютная арт.56005 КрП. цена 60 грн. за 1 п. м.,Цвет оранжевый,длина
отрезка 4.2 м.
Ширина всей ткани 1 м.
плотность ткани 68 г/м.кв.
воздухопроницаемость 200.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Antohey

Стропа есть?

----------


## Tirsen

Куски длиной 1.5 и 1.6 метров ткани 56004 проданы,такая ткань осталась только в размере 0.9 м*1 м.,есть четыре отрезка и 0.9*1.2 метра ,есть два отрезка.цена 50 грн.за 1 отрезок.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

В продаже также прямоугольный  отрезок белой парашютной ткани ,сшитый из нескольких кусков,размером 1.25*3.5 метра.Цена 200 грн.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

Ткань тормозного парашюта самолёта,отличное б/у,размер 3,5*2 м.всего 13 кв.м.Цена 500 грн.та,что белого цвета на фото.

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------


## Tirsen

ап

----------

